# Motor de ventilador con inversor de giro



## imspike (Ene 10, 2010)

Es un motor de ventilador de techo, funcionaba bien pero alguien lo cambio de lugar y ahora lo quiero conectar de nuevo, la cosa es que no lo hago funcionar.

Agrego alguna foto que saque, la verdad que hace calor y me muero :F

El motor tiene 2 bobinas entran 4 cables 2 negros 2 rojos. Los negros van a la bobina exterior y los rojos a la bobina internas

Tiene un capacitor de 3.5 uF 400V

Ademas tiene una llave inversora de 6 bornes que esta desconectada, a ella tenia 3 cables conectados.

Espero una mano y se agradece.
























Bueno, no se me ocurre mas info para agregar.

Bueno encontre la falla, me maree al PEDO con la llave inversora, la saque nomas y conecte:

amarillo+(donde viene el capacitor) con negro largo que sale de la bocha

y el negro rojo cortito

Dependiendo de la combinacion de los cables da el sentido del giro :F



SOLUCION: PRUEBA Y ERROR 

Saludos.


----------

